# My 70D fails



## tecboy (Mar 22, 2016)

I think the curtain fell off. I'm thinking about buy a 6D.  Will 6D compatible with all canon lenses?


----------



## Overread (Mar 22, 2016)

6D will work with all EF lenses as it is a fullframe body

It will NOT work with EF-S lenses.

For 3rd party any crop-sensor only lenses won't work*


*SOME can work or be modified to work but its a lens by lens basis and you will have to google and research it.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 23, 2016)

What do you think?


----------



## Overread (Mar 23, 2016)

Yep. You got a broken shutter blade there that you have.
time to have it replaced or get a new camera


----------



## tecboy (Mar 23, 2016)

I have this for 2 and a half years.  Does a warranty cover it?


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Unfortunately it only has a one year warranty.  If you have a camera repair shop nearby I'd take it in and ask for an estimate  (or contact Canon for one) then decide if it would make more sense to repair it or replace it.

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## tecboy (Mar 29, 2016)

The repair costs $209 +14$ for 2 day shipping.  It is worth to spent this kind of money?  I just bought a FF camera.  The clerk at my local brick and mortar said the 5D is much more durable. Sometimes, I like to have a 70D as a spare body in case my 5D fails.  I hate to get stuck with failed camera.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 29, 2016)

No law in California that I am aware of that says you can't have two camera bodies.  For less than $250 you will have a FF and a crop sensor body.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 29, 2016)

If you can afford to get it fixed then I would.  Of course now that you have the FF there shouldn't be a major rush to get it fixed.  I would vote for getting it fixed either now (if you can afford it) or in a few months.  It's always nice to have a backup and the repair costs will be less than purchasing a new body.

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 29, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> No law in California that I am aware of that says you can't have two camera bodies.  For less than $250 you will have a FF and a crop sensor body.


Well then again it is California so they may actually have a law like that.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar (Apr 15, 2016)

You may want to repair the 70D and sell it - in it's current state it is a useless paper weight


----------

